# Does anybody have a copy of the latest Terms & Conditions?



## biwondabi1 (Oct 20, 2016)

I accidentally deleted the e-mail, and am wondering if anybody would be willing to post a copy of it. I'd really like to read through it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Can you get into the app? It is listed in the app. Someone also posted it on the forum just use the search button.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Account/Legal/TOS


----------

